# I want to install windows 7 on 3 computers ..



## mad_muppet

I want to install windows 7 64 bit on 3 computers at home .. I went too a couple of shops today and they say that I have to buy individual copies of windows for each machine.

the question I have is do I need to buy individual copies of windows for each machine? if not what version should I be looking for?

currently running debian wheezy 64 bit and have been for a while .. I have xp but do not want to install that onto my machine as it would be a waste of resources.

my wife wants it if I get it and I have my 3 year old computer out in the lounge for the kids.

thanks for any help appreciated al.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The license is what costs so much ,and yes you do need individual licenses for each machine.

They do sell 3-packs.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116984


----------



## johnb35

Just make sure you run the Windows 7 upgrade advisor in each system to make sure your hardware is compatible.

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=20

I'm sure you would hate to buy something and then can't use it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> I'm sure you would hate to buy something and then can't use it.


 
Everyone hates that haha !


----------

